# fish that will clean algae from hairgrass?



## labgeek (May 9, 2011)

I have this dark algae that grows on my hairgrass. It is very thin and only covers the hairgrass individually. So it basically looks like I have dark strands of hairgrass mixed with normal ones.

I have tried trimming the hairgrass but it usually comes back before its even grown in again. I dont see this algae on other plants in my tank.

Is there a fish that will "clean" this algae from the hairgrass?


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

I think adding a picture of the algae to this thread will help in identifying what type of algae it is. It's easier to give advice once we know what it is first.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Peroxide works better then a fish. Spot treat it with a syringe or turkey baster, no more then 3 mL / gallon per day.

Although I saw wild guppies eating hair algae in the wild. They never fully cleaned it though, they just nibble on it.


----------



## labgeek (May 9, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Peroxide works better then a fish. Spot treat it with a syringe or turkey baster, no more then 3 mL / gallon per day.
> 
> Although I saw wild guppies eating hair algae in the wild. They never fully cleaned it though, they just nibble on it.


Thanks. I actually moved 3 guppies to this tank to help with algae. I have green hair algae(i think) that forms on the tops of driftwood near the light and they pick at it quite a bit.

I used to have a dwarf honey gourami in the tank that was a monster at eating algae. Used to pick at it for hours.

None of them seem to go near the hairgrass problem though. Ill try the peroxide.


----------



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

Watch out with that 3ml per galon , some guys reported to use much smaller amounts. I wouldn't go above 1ml per gallon myself.Guess it all depends on livestock you have .


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

You have to stop feeding them to make them eat the algae. After a day or two they will start eating it.


----------

